

Microsoft "R2" product updates break backwards compatibility - j_b_f
https://www.blurpr.com/blog/index.php/2010/10/26/beware-hyper-v-sql-server-2008-compatibility-with-r2/

======
smackfu
Is that really called "backwards compatibility"? R2 can run R1 stuff, which is
what I would call b.c., but R1 can't run R2 stuff.

~~~
MarcusL
Really? Same Major version numbers. Same product family name (SQL/Hyper-V
2008). If your databases and virtual machines don't use any new features you
might expect that they could be moved between servers. Or at least have the
option to save a backup in a "compatible" format.

I think it's mostly my thing getting stuck on the naming of it, for me just
slapping an "R2" on the 2008 line of server products (Windows, Hyper-V, SQL)
instead of being consistent with their other year-based product names makes it
seem like they are minor updates instead of different products.

